

Ask HN: I need a rockstar game graphic designer. - gumbo

Hi.
Does anyone out there knows a rockstart designer that is able to tackle a game design?<p>i'm willing to go to freelancing site, but i prefere to work with someone who have track record in this area.
It is about yet another Sudoku Game, the graphics need to be of high level (see Sudoku2) http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sudoku-2/id366247306?mt=8<p>If you advise me to go to a freelancing site, which one is best? how much should i plan for a high end designer?<p>It will be about 8 screens to design plus the game icon.<p>Thanks.
======
mindcrime
_I need a rockstar game graphic designer._

You want a designer who has an ego the size of Texas, binges on alcohol and
drugs and destroys hotel rooms, urinates in fountains, bites the heads off of
bats, has an insatiable appetite for sex and engages in indiscriminate sexual
liaisons with everybody of the opposite sex who moves, and who is as likely as
not to be found dead in a cheap motel room with a needle jammed in his/her
arm?!??

